# LumberJocks is Going to the Dogs (revisited)



## odie

Let me tell you why I'm reposting this. First, it's almost April Fools Day … a one year anniversary for this post. Second, There is an overwhelming presence of "DOGS" … exactly 186 as of today at 7:00 am PDT, 3/28/09. Third, I do need to make official that a couple of good buddies did change their ways … thank you Steve and Berta (Steelmum). Fourth and last, it took some of you so long to download this (Steve), that it needed to go back to it's original size for a little while. The original post is quite a hoot to read, and it will stay. Many of you LumberJocks have asked me to do this for quite awhile now.

Since the last posting there have been many of you join us. I believe we have doubled in size since then. There have been a few changes though. There are many more beautiful ladies to look at … thank you! Oh, and where did all of those eagles come from?

Below is the original (I'm holding off on my REAL Aprils Fools Day joke for the First ?)

.................................................................................................................................................

Now why the hell would someone use that title for a topic? Have you looked at the postings on this site lately? Half of the postings are by dogs. These are very intelligent animals. With a brain about one tenth as powerful as ours and no opposing thumbs, they are still able to turn out some really great projects. And not only great projects, but they're giving some great advice too. Hell, that means they type also. You do know where this is going don't you? Are some of you so butt ugly you can't show your face? Don't you think you have worn the dog thing out though. I counted the dogs on this site. There are exactly 85 of you dogs out there. Sorry Raymond made 86 a couple of days ago. Then two more came along making it 88. If I were to pick a dog for me it would be this one below :










Don't get me wrong, if that's what floats your boat go for it. There's just too many Joneses keeping up with the Joneses though. Now some of you get it and chose other animals to portray you at this site. There are gerbils, squirrels, fish, rats, elephants, parrots, and about five cats. But, I feel that most of these are just a poor substitute for that great animal the dog. Now if you're going to use a cat, how about one like the one below. Now is that butt ugly or what ?










To slightly change the subject, some of you show a real imagination. One of you lazyfiremaninTN has clamps on his head and NuWaveDave has his head way up "it". Olaf Gradin and ScottyB are just too dapper for words. Now, wooder likes to show his prowess with the ladies (you lucky "dog"). And of course we have to vote Termite the "sexiest" LumberJock alive. And we can't forget the ladies. You guys must admit the LumberJock "ettes" as a group are the best looking of any hobby or vocation. One was a wooden mermaid and did so well at this site, and like Pinoccio, got turned into a real girl (and pretty too). Girls … here's looking at you.










And you … YES YOU … hiding behind those LumberJock emblems, shame on you. Show yourselves, it will free your minds. We promise not to laugh out loud at you, well not too much anyway. But, please don't use a dogs face, that's been taken. And who is the bravest one at this site? Me of course, have you looked at my picture? Oh, if any of you take any of this seriously, then stay behind those dog faces.

P.S. This was supposed to be posted for April Fools Day, but I'm in So. Cal. checking out Allison's favorite wood store. I will be traveling home on the 1st.


----------



## unknownwoodworker

What an honor, I get to be the first.


----------



## bowyer

2nd place once again


----------



## JimKing201




----------



## Grumpy

ODIE, HOW SWEET IT IS. NO MORE TWIDDLING THUMBS WAITING FOR THIS TO LOAD. WELL DONE
[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/pampered-pup.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/space-dog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## unknownwoodworker

*"And you just roll it around like this to make the first part of your snowman."*


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/lucky_smiles.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie

*That was a tough day !*


----------



## unknownwoodworker




----------



## Grumpy

COOL MAN, COOL!
[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/Keno-Cool.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## unknownwoodworker

*This will give him some place to keep his nuts.*


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/cool-jerry.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## odie




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

A local business was looking for office help. They put a sign in the window, stating the following: "HELP WANTED. Must be able to type, must be good with a computer and must be bilingual. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer."

A short time afterwards, a dog trotted up to the window, saw the sign and went inside. He looked at the receptionist and wagged his tail, then walked over to the sign, looked at it and whined.

Getting the idea, the receptionist got the office manager. The office manager looked at the dog and was surprised, to say the least. However, the dog looked determined, so he lead him into the office. Inside, the dog jumped up on the chair and stared at the manager.

The manager said "I can't hire you. The sign says you have to be able to type." The dog jumped down, went to the typewriter and proceeded to type out a perfect letter. He took out the page and trotted over to the manager and gave it to him, then jumped back on the chair.

The manager was stunned, but then told the dog "the sign says you have to be good with a computer." The dog jumped down again and went to the computer. The dog proceeded to enter and execute a perfect program, that worked flawlessly the first time.

By this time the manager was totally dumb-founded! He looked at the dog and said "I realize that you are a very intelligent dog and have some interesting abilities. However, I still can't give you the job."

The dog jumped down and went to a copy of the sign and put his paw on the sentences that told about being an Equal Opportunity Employer. The manager said "yes, but the sign also says that you have to be bilingual."

The dog looked at the manager calmly and said, "Meow!"


----------



## Grumpy

Dog-on Dan. That's one clever dog.
[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/schooldog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LocalMac




----------



## LocalMac

As you can see, my dog hates mornings. No, Odie, she can't type, ask for advice, or give advice, however, I disagree with your "1/10 the brain of humans". I'd take her smarts before a lot of people I've met. : ) She's funny, loyal, smart, athletic, and kid-friendly. I'd also take those traits over most people I've met. And yes, she is much cuter than me. I'm glad you started this thread over. I love it. Keep 'em coming, Odie!


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/begger.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## odie

*RAH*


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## kolwdwrkr

Aahh, all this talk about dogs is hurting my ears.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

YYYAAAWWWNNN, I'm dog tired


----------



## odie

*Happy Easter !*


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/party-animal.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kolwdwrkr

The only thing good about Easter is the candy. Wake me up when my basket is here.

Candy! Did you say Candy?

Happy Easter!


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/bad-breath.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## unknownwoodworker




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## unknownwoodworker

Dan, I've been saving some of these for you.

*My Dog*










*My Cat*










*My Family*










*and My Friends*


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie

*She knows me too !*


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/likeroyalty.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/beachbaby.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## odie

Also don't forget this dog … http://www.dogwork.com/dogsnow/


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/StevanHogg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/trickortreatdogs.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/dogtowel.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## odie




----------



## Gene01




----------



## DanYo

as doggy as some of the lumberjocks are around I figured this one would be a popular one … guess we will wait and see


















​http://thinktankbob.deviantart.com/art/Dogs-and-my-dad-119872307


----------



## odie




----------



## Gene01

Now, *thats* a retriever!


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/happyhalloween-dog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/excuseme.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rosewood513

</a>!


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

LIGHT EMITTING DOG


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/nice_doggy.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/obama humor/fc9d9b15.pbw
​


----------



## PG_Zac

Ok Odie - go see http://lumberjocks.com/topics/7972


----------



## odie

PG_Zac = silly man. He wants help picking an avatar. Your post above is going to be very busy I'm afraid.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

CAN YOU PICK THE SEX OF THIS DOG?. LOL


----------



## DanYo

Dog One-Liners

The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail instead of his tongue. -Anonymous

Don't accept your dog's admiration as conclusive evidence that you are wonderful. -Ann Landers

If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went. -Will Rogers

There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face. -Ben Williams

A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself. -Josh Billings

The average dog is a nicer person than the average person. -Andy Rooney

We give dogs time we can spare, space we can spare and love we can spare. And in return, dogs give us their all. It's the best deal man has ever made. -M. Facklam

If I have any beliefs about immortality, it is that certain dogs I have known will go
to heaven, and very, very few persons. -James Thurber

A dog teaches a boy fidelity, perseverance, and to turn around three times before lying down. -Robert Benchley

I wonder if other dogs think poodles are members of a weird religious cult. -Rita Rudner

And nobody who doesn't know what soap tastes like never washed a dog. -Franklin P. Jones

If your dog is fat, you aren't getting enough exercise. -Unknown

My dog is worried about the economy because Alpo is up to $3.00 a can. That's almost $21.00 in dog money. -Joe Weinstein

Outside of a dog, a book is probably man's best friend; inside of a dog, it's too dark to read. -Groucho Marx

Ever consider what they must think of us? I mean, here we come back from a grocery
store with the most amazing haul-chicken, pork, half a cow. They must think we're the greatest hunters on earth!-Anne Tyler

Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea. - Anon.


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/mcdonalds.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​Hercules: The World's Biggest Dog Ever According to Guinness World Records

Hercules was recently awarded the honorable distinction of Worlds Biggest Dog by Guinness World Records. Hercules is an English Mastiff and who has a 38 inch neck and weighs 282 pounds.

With "paws the size of softballs" (reports the Boston Herald), the three-year-old monster is far larger and heavier than his breed's standard 200lb. limit. Hercules owner Mr. Flynn says that Hercules weight is natural and not induced by a bizarre diet: "I fed him normal food and he just
"grew"... and grew. and grew. and grew.

Kell: Slightly Smaller, But the World's Heaviest Dog Hercules' sheer volume may have won him the Largest Dog world record, but the Heaviest Dog title still rests with Kell who weighed in at 286 pounds in August of 1999.
This English Mastiff, however, only has a 32-inch neck - far less than Hercules' 38-incher. Think about that for a second though - 32 inches is a standard waist size for a man!

Proud owner Tom Scott said Kell is two years old and is expected to continue to grow for the next two years. Kell needs to be fed 100lb of beef every week, and drinks gallons of goats' milk to stay healthy…


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/bicycle-dog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GaryC

So, on the inside of a fire hydrant it' H-2-0
On the outside it's….....K-9-P


----------



## DanYo

48 Reasons Why Dogs are Better Than Women

WHY DOGS ARE BETTER THAN WOMEN

1. Dogs don't cry.

2. Dogs love it when your friends come over.

3. Dogs don't care if you use their shampoo.

4. Dogs think you sing great.

5. A dog's time in the bathroom is confined to a quick drink.

6. Dogs don't expect you to call when you are running late.

7. The later you are, the more excited dogs are to see you

8. Dogs will forgive you for playing with other dogs.

9. Dogs don't notice if you call them by another dog's name.

10. Dogs are excited by rough play.

11. Dogs don't mind if you give their offspring away.

12. Dogs understand that farts are funny.

13. Dogs love red meat.

14. Dogs can appreciate excessive body hair.

15. Anyone can get a good-looking dog.

16. If a dog is gorgeous, other dogs don't hate it.

17. Dogs don't shop.

18. Dogs like it when you leave lots of things on the floor.

19. A dog's disposition stays the same all month long.

20. Dogs never need to examine the relationship.

21. A dog's parents never visit.

22. Dogs love long car trips.

23. Dogs understand that instincts are better than asking for directions.

24. Dogs understand that all animals smaller than dogs were made to be hunted.

25. When a dog gets old and starts to snap at you incessantly, you can shoot it.

26. Dogs like beer.

27. Dogs don't hate their bodies.

28. No dog ever bought a Kenny G or Hootie & the Blowfish album.

29. No dog ever put on 100 pounds after reaching adulthood.

30. Dogs never criticize.

31. Dogs agree that you have to raise your voice to get your point across.

32. Dogs never expect gifts.

33. It's legal to keep a dog chained up at your house.

34. Dogs don't worry about germs.

35. Dogs don't want to know about every other dog you ever had.

36. Dogs like to do their snooping outside as opposed to in your wallet, desk, and the back of your sock drawer.

37. Dogs don't let magazine articles guide their lives.

38. Dogs would rather have you buy them a hamburger dinner than a lobster one.

40. You never have to wait for a dog. They're ready to go 24 hours a day.

41. Dogs have no use for flowers, cards, or jewelry.

42. Dogs don't borrow your shirts.

43. Dogs never want foot-rubs.

44. Dogs enjoy heavy petting in public.

45. Dogs find you amusing when you're drunk.

46. Dogs can't talk.

47. Dogs aren't catty.

48. Dogs seldom outlive you.


----------



## DanYo

Why Men Have Dogs

This may be why lots of men have dogs and not wives.

1. The later you are, the more excited they are to see you.

2. Dogs will forgive you for playing with other dogs.

3. If a dog is gorgeous, other dogs don't hate it.

4. Dogs don't notice if you call them by another dog's name.

5. A dog's disposition stays the same all month long.

6. Dogs like it if you leave a lot of things on the floor.

7. A dog's parents never visit.

8. Dogs do not hate their bodies.

9. Dogs agree that you have to raise your voice to get your point across.

10. Dogs like to do their snooping outside rather than in your wallet or desk.

11. Dogs seldom outlive you.

12. Dogs can't talk.

13. Dogs enjoy petting in public.

14. You never have to wait for a dog; they're ready to go 24-hours a day.

15. Dogs find you amusing when you're drunk.

16. Dogs like to go hunting.

17. Another man will seldom steal your dog.

18. If you bring another dog home, your dog will happily play with both of you.

19. A dog will not wake you up at night to ask, "If I died would you get another dog?"

20. If you pretend to be blind, your dog can stay in your hotel room for free.

21. If a dog has babies, you can put an ad in the paper and give them away.

22. A dog will let you put a studded collar on it without calling you a pervert.

23. A dog won't hold out on you to get a new car.

24. If a dog smells another dog on you, they don't get mad, they just think it's interesting.

25. On a car trip, your dog never insists on running the heater.

26. Dogs don't let magazine articles guide their lives.

27. Dogs like to ride in the back of a pickup truck.

28. Dogs are not allowed in Bloomingdale's or Neiman-Marcus.

29. If a dog leaves, it won't take half your stuff.


----------



## odie

*Dan, you forgot one.*


----------



## Grumpy

http://i237.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid237.photobucket.com/albums/ff179/funzo234/1360f76.flv&sr=1


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Sean

"If you want proof your dog loves you more than your wife, perform this simple experiment. Lock them both in the trunk overnight. In the morning when you let them out, which one will be happy to see you?"


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/long-tongue.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/caught.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

On the first day of creation, God created the dog. On the second day, God created man to serve the dog. On the third day, God created all the animals of the earth (especially the horse) to serve as potential food for the dog. On the fourth day, God created honest toil so that man could labor for the good of the dog. On the fifth day, God created the tennis ball so that the dog might or might not retrieve it. On the sixth day, God created veterinary science to keep the dog healthy, and the man broke. On the seventh day, God tried to rest, but He had to walk the dog.


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/rose-for-you.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

IS THIS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE?, GUARDING THE GAS STATION?.


----------



## Grumpy

WHEW, NICE DOGGY.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

BEWARE OF IDENTITY THEFT #1


----------



## odie

*But the California Court decided against that …*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

This cartoonish muscle-dog is Wendy, a whippet with a genetic disorder causing ridiculous muscular growth.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo

​








​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

THE BOSS IS WORKING ME TOO HARD.


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

CHICKENS:
The only animals you eat before they are born and after they are dead.


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

,,
A Rasta-style Hungarian Puli takes a turn outside the Chelsea and Westminster hospital in London on Monday. These pooches are known for their long corded coats, that bear an uncanny resemblance to dreadlocks. Some owners opt to clip all that shaggy hair off their Puli pets, which were originally ancient sheepdogs from Hungary.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

http://izismile.com/video/player2/player.swf


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100284668?v=5722676&l=3774740


----------



## Grumpy

You want me to do What?


> ?


.


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/snow-dog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

grumpy dog


----------



## Grumpy

DAN DOG


----------



## Grumpy

Paddy & his wife are lying in bed & the neighbour's
dog is barking like mad in the garden. Paddy says 'To hell with this!'
& storms off..
He comes back upstairs 5 mins later & his wife
asks 'What did you do?'
Paddy replies 'Ive put the dog in our garden,
lets see how they like it!'
[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/help.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BeachedBones

I trained my dog too well, now she hustles me at pool.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

YEAH BIG BOY. YOU DON'T SCARE ME.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie

*OOH SEXY !*


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.funnydog.net/images/great-catch.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## odie

Damn, This place needs a revisit !!! I'm not dead. I check here without signing in a lot too. Wow, Grumpy, you posted 120 days ago … shame on me !

Have a "Rabrog"


----------



## WayneC

Hey odie… Good to see ya….


----------



## jockmike2

WELCOME BACK ODIE!


----------



## rtb

Odie, hope you got some new material while you were gone, Its got boring at times !!


----------



## odie

*Thanks guys, but I wasn't really gone … just not here as often. Let the games begin … Dan where are you ?*


----------



## Padre

ODIE: WELCOME BACK!!!! WE MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## mark88




----------



## odie




----------



## mark88

think shes got krabs?


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

http://th05.deviantart.net/fs31/300W/i/2008/230/f/c/Dog_********************_ban_by_killer7ben.jpg


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

...


----------



## odie

As Tradition would have it … *HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAY !*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## rtb

Hey odie, I thought that I might just find you peeking in on this around the begining of this month.


----------



## odie

*That's right rtb*


----------



## SomeClown




----------



## SomeClown




----------



## odie

Thanks SomeClown for jumping right in and getting your feet wet. Welcome to the dark side of LumberJocks.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie

My son and daughter in law's ferret "Pen"


----------



## odie




----------



## Dark_Lightning




----------



## Dark_Lightning

I knew I'd seen those dogs somewhere before… kitty on the ground's got lotsa guts when the snipers are in place!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie

AtomJack …. I dig it!










Dan, I wonder if we can get this guy coming back.


----------



## Magnum




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

You wish


----------



## Magnum

Grumpy:

"You wish" What? Who?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Abbott

LOL!!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie

*Hi Guys …..*


----------



## odie




----------



## rodman40

I feel like that tired dog on the chair sometimes.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Magnum

I had a Golden for 12 Years. Now I'm Single, think about getting another one, but what are the benefits? I mean you gotta look at THEM …sorry …. look after THEM all the time!!

==============================================================


----------



## davidmicraig

Some days, I look at my desk and don't really find the inspiration to work too hard…


----------



## DanYo




----------



## jeepturner

He wants to be a shop dog, as long as he gets the mat, and doesn't have to sit on the cold stuff.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## rtb




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

*bird dog*
,,


----------



## odie




----------



## james04

Woof!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

random loop gif
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/132/5/6/rant_by_skia-d4zhg1l.gif


----------



## Jim Jakosh

To the dogs it is! That's okay!
Dogs pee on trees… trees die.. we cut trees for woodworking….and the cycle goes on to preseve this site!!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## Bertha

Bump for cute dogs!


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## None999

From the new guy, a few of my dog, Kroger:


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

*This is why we love dogs. They are always happy when they see us!*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Parsimonia

http://static.photoshop.com/express/embed/pxplayer.swf

Don't Feed the Aligators!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

I can do with this sort of help.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DKV

Post 273 looks just like HMike.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DKV

It is going to the cats also…


----------



## DKV




----------



## waho6o9




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## waho6o9




----------



## GaryC




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## waho6o9




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## waho6o9




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## odie

*Hello from the Sacramento Woodworking Show. * I guess it was gone for a couple of years. If today was any indication, They'll be back.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## gfadvm

Run, Grumpy, RUN!


----------



## Grumpy

He certainly scares me


----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

That is one handsome dog Odie.
Much better looking than mine.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## LoriF




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## widdle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Three male dogs are walking down the street when they see a beautiful, enticing, female poodle. All three male dogs hurry over in an effort to be the one to reach her first, but end up arriving at the same time. The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering all over themselves.

Aware of her obvious effect on the three suitors, she tells them, "The first one who can use the words 'liver' and 'cheese' together in an imaginative, intelligent sentence can go out with me."

The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says, 'I love liver and cheese.'

'Oh, how childish,' said the Poodle. 'That shows no imagination or intelligence.'

She turns to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and says 'How well can you do?'

'Um.Ahhhh … I HATE liver and cheese,' blurts the Golden Retriever.

'My, my,' said the Poodle. 'I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb as the Lab's sentence.'

She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, 'How about you, little guy?'

The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is the Taco Bell Chihuahua.

He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says….








.
*Liver alone. Cheese mine.*


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Grumpy!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Spider Dog is Coming!!!!!!

.









.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## longgone




----------



## ButchCassidy

Thanks for reposting. I have never seen this thread. AWESOME and FUNNY


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------

